# Big milling machine



## jwmay (Feb 15, 2018)

https://columbiamo.craigslist.org/tls/d/cincinnati-vertical-milling/6485620428.html

500 dollar monster mill


----------



## Firestopper (Feb 15, 2018)

Holy cow! 
I used one back in 78 like that while working at a machine shop while still in HS. 
What a beast!


----------



## 4GSR (Feb 15, 2018)

Just think, that's only a No. 2 mill. Can you imagine what a No 5 or 6 twin screw mill is like to run?  And how big it is.


----------



## Tony Wells (Feb 15, 2018)

Gotta watch them crank handles when rapiding. Especially the one in front. They can hit in a couple of bad places. Or at best go flying off towards the most delicate thing in the shop. Spent many an hour on one of those. If that one runs and isn't clapped out that's a decent price, provided you can handle it, and you have a good floor. It's pretty heavy.


----------



## markba633csi (Feb 15, 2018)

Not a milling machine- it's a giant c-clamp!


----------



## FOMOGO (Feb 15, 2018)

That would be a real metal muncher. Had a chance to get one for free in Denver, but only a two day window, and had too much going on for a 500 miles round trip jaunt. Mike


----------



## toploader (Feb 15, 2018)

*sigh*. I would buy that right now if it wasn't half a country away


----------



## Dan_S (Feb 15, 2018)

4gsr said:


> Just think, that's only a No. 2 mill. Can you imagine what a No 5 or 6 twin screw mill is like to run?  And how big it is.



Yep, they are monsters. I saw a #3 in person once and thought it was big, but it's nothing compared to say this #6.
https://www.machinio.com/listings/6...g-machine-w-vert-head-in-elk-grove-village-il


----------



## benmychree (Feb 15, 2018)

4gsr said:


> Just think, that's only a No. 2 mill. Can you imagine what a No 5 or 6 twin screw mill is like to run?  And how big it is.


You beat me to the punch; that is exactly what I was going to say!  In the shop I apprenticed in they had one, a horizontal #5 Cincinnati a generation older than the one pictured; you needed a step ladder to reach the table when it was on center with the spindle, I think the table was 9 feet long.


----------



## benmychree (Feb 15, 2018)

On the 2 Ml that I had, the hand wheels and vertical feed crank were automatically disengaged when the feed levers were engaged.


----------



## Tony Wells (Feb 16, 2018)

They do, but I've seen more than one that either had enough trash or the shaft was messed up enough that once the rapid got going, it would have enough friction to spin the wheels, which are supposed the be there instead of cranks, but are not always. But then, even the short handle sticking out of a wheel will give your shin a pretty good thump if you're in the way.


----------



## roadie33 (Feb 16, 2018)

That's only about 150 miles from me. 
How tall and heavy is that monster?
Wonder if it would fit thru the double doors to my basement shop?


----------



## toploader (Feb 16, 2018)

6 to 8 thousand would be my guess


----------



## roadie33 (Feb 17, 2018)

Called, it is already gone.


----------

